# INFP's being called "creepy" or "scary"



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Although, sometimes INFP's are referred to as "adorable" or "deep," do you ever find people who don't know you well refer to you as "creepy?" I don't take offense to it, because if they were actually serious, they wouldn't call me that. But I think a part of this has to do with the fact that we don't share enough information about ourselves. A part of this is because we may not be naturally inclined to do the "you share, then I share" type of conversation, unless it is someone we are comfortable enough with. I think we could also be called scary for our resting depressed faces and lack of social interaction with other people, unless again, it is someone we are good friends with.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

I honestly think INFPs are more likely to be perceived to be 'weird' rather than actually full on 'creepy'. The only time I'll percieve an INFP to be 'creepy' is if they're extremely unhealthy. If were referring 'creepiness' to being a stalker, unhealthy F types (especially Fe -dom/aux types) is general tend to become quite creepy stalkerish like. As what have you mentioned, Introverts usually don't say much about themselves.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

I am not creepy. Well only when I want to be. :crazy:

....

:kitteh:


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

Interesting. All the guys who've had crushes on me that became unhealthy and borderline obsessive have all tested as INFP...

although I'm not sure what it says about me that I encouraged them to take the test, lol.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I dont think INFPs (healthy ones) are creepy at all. I have had a few goods friends over the years who were INFP as well as my youngest daughter is INFP

I can tell you what I speculate to maybe be the contributing factor though in any misperceptions. I believe it is that you do not utilize either function which I would call 'social' function. Which is Se or Fe. So it just makes it harder for you. Obviously there are 3 other types not using those either, but I think the specific order in the functions is what is hard or a barrier for some INFPs. I would say likely more so for INFPs who have not been in families which promote the INFP to flourish and blossom into their strengths for confidence. 

I got my ass chewed once in the INFP forum for simply observing my daughter was dressed in a way which was hmm urr going to get her teased, I dont even mean in a bold ironic counter culture trendy way I just mean where I was like urm. Well I went to the INFP forum to ask if I was supposed to say something and help assist my daughter. Asking other INFPs if they would have wanted someone more urm intune to of said something to them POLITELY as a child or if they would have wanted to walk around looking like they stepped out of another planet or time capsule. :laughing: Eh it turned into a huge lecture about how judgemental I was. My thought was hmm well I was not personally trying to judge my daughters self expression as simply noting it was something which would likely get her bum teased. 

I ended up just asking my daughter if she would ever want me to suggest an alternative if I thought I could ever predict she may be teased about something, she said yes btw.

I guess in that way I have tried to honor my daughters self expression. (I truly do believe in supporting that). But als tempering it. With the reality of explaining to her basically if she just directs alot of her expression into her creative academics (she likes science and writing) and her arts & music and maybe focuses on fun quirky expression with a bold hairstyle and some accessories. I don't know she has had her issues on and off being misunderstood just for her Ne humor alone obviously the FI makes her withdraw so I guess just thought I would maybe relate some of my views as a parent to an INFP. No you guys are not scary. I usually adore most INFPs. But you do all have a less conventional delivery than many.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

It might just be people saying: "I don't know what you're thinking most of the time" or something like that. Not everyone has a good way with words.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Response got a bit long, sorry!


* *





I'm not privy to all that is said, behind my back, that is negative. 

This is what I remember, that was said to my face:

The _very angry_ mother, of my just dumped boyfriend, called me a "_*self-centered bitch*_" as I was walking out of her Tavern. I have been called *doppy* (clumsy) by my mother and "_*the department enigma*_" by a co-worker. 

What I'd call myself is: _*extremely quiet*_ unless you are family/friend, completely *lacking in charisma,* anti-team player, *loner*, lacking in social niceties, and I'd rather *watch and observe*, than participate -- ("I like to watch" says Chauncy Gardner) 
* *











.

I don't remember "*creepy*" as ever being used on me. 

When I make judgments on other people, I am, of course, seeing them through my brain, my experiences, my prejudices and my filters. I might be bang on, or completely off base.

Maybe the person calling you creepy, is creepy themselves. :dry:


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I dated a creepy INFP, but to be fair, I was a creepy INTP.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Sensational said:


> I dont think INFPs (healthy ones) are creepy at all. I have had a few goods friends over the years who were INFP as well as my youngest daughter is INFP
> 
> I can tell you what I speculate to maybe be the contributing factor though in any misperceptions. I believe it is that you do not utilize either function which I would call 'social' function. Which is Se or Fe. So it just makes it harder for you. Obviously there are 3 other types not using those either, but I think the specific order in the functions is what is hard or a barrier for some INFPs. I would say likely more so for INFPs who have not been in families which promote the INFP to flourish and blossom into their strengths for confidence.
> 
> ...


As an INFP child, I would have appreciated it if an older person taught me more social norms lol. It would have boosted my self confidence. I think your child might appreciate it, if not now, then somewhere down the road.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I've had plenty of people think I'm weird, I've even had someone ask me if I had some sort of developmental disability (I don't), but I don't think I've ever had anyone thing I was creepy unless I was performing at the Halloween attraction I work at every October, and I'm supposed to be creepy there.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Granitwelle (May 16, 2017)

I've been called caring and priestly at one point, but nobody called me creepy. Negative remarks lean more towards aristocratic/snobbish, even though I do not want to communicate this.

We can be intense, this might throw people off. Some more introverted folks might be perceived as eerie since they feel uncomfortable in social settigns. Not responding to cues immediately, taking less initiative, observing rather than talking all the time. This usually triggers the red flag for some people when dealing with them. In an extroverted world, this could be seen as eerie, weird or creepy.


----------



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm sometimes called creepy by the annoying people I know. it's because of my shut-down mask. I try looking intimidating and silent (easy because of my tall/older looking body), but when people talk to me for too long, I try to act weird. so those people call me creepy, normal people call me weird, and my close ones don't know what to make of me. but if I'm at one of those rare times that I share my thinking with others, they call me deep.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd say infp would be great as villains in thrillers and horror films. . . and really, more for their positive traits than negatives.

the air of innocence with maniacal glee as they bounce through the streets to their emotive pop romance songs taking out everyone without a care in the world because they're just sharing the wuv and getting their groove on. dance dance revolution redux






infp tend to be uncontrollably physically emotive... in many cultures, it's considered too much, too showy, even potentially disturbed.

Albeit, people generally find it cute when they're children and likely even encourage it but not so much as they get older. . . which is also partially related to the stigmas associated with their introversion frequently leading to becoming asocial and the perception or concern is they're socially delayed, immature.

which likely produces all kinds of horrific associations..










and so their type is often only defined after the first taste of having their spirits crushed


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I've never been called creepy, but when I was young I got called weird a couple if times.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

edit: not really relevant for the thread, so changed my mind and removed


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Weird and creepy are terms that describe me well.
-.-


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

So I think it’s just that INF’s just really like to dig into a person—what do they like, what do they dislike, what motivates them, etc. 

I think most of us can relate when I say that on a site for dating or friendship, we will read the ENTIRE profile if we are interested in someone—right down to any little additional details or answered questions. And we generally remember that information too.

I don’t think the intent is to be “creepy”, but I could see how it _could_ present itself that way. I think most of us have just learned (through personal experience or observation) that you just don’t disclose how much you’ve retained about someone! Lol

(I do think it’s unfair for people to put that information out there about themselves and then get weirded out when you “know” a lot. Well, of course I do. You answered five dozen optional questions on your profile...)


----------

